# network printer hplip code error 74



## philo_neo (Feb 5, 2018)

hello,
i want to install my network printer which is an HP officejet 6830 pro, but for that i need to complice the port / usr / ports / print / hplip, an error pops up, it's error code 74 in a QT5 library.
here is my output:

```
rict-aliasing  -isystem /usr/local/include' 'QMAKE_LFLAGS= -Wl,--as-needed -fstack-protector' QMAKE_LIBS=-L/usr/local/lib QMAKE_CFLAGS_DEBUG= QMAKE_CFLAGS_RELEASE= QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_DEBUG= QMAKE_CXXFLAGS_RELEASE= PREFIX=/usr/local CONFIG+=release 'CONFIG-=debug separate_debug_info' -o Makefile ) && /usr/bin/make -f Makefile install
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for qt5-imageformats-5.9.3_1
===>  Checking if qt5-imageformats already installed
===>   Registering installation for qt5-imageformats-5.9.3_1 as automatic
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/qt5-imageformats/work/stage/usr/local/lib/cmake/Qt5Gui/Qt5Gui_QICNSPlugin.cmake:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/graphics/qt5-imageformats/work/stage/usr/local/lib/qt5/plugins/imageformats/libqicns.so:No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/qt5-imageformats
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/py-qt5-gui
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/py-qt5-gui
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/hplip
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/print/hplip
root@dct-soleil:/usr/ports/print/hplip #
```
I often have code 74 error problems on the QT5 library, yet on this computer I have QTcreator to install, I do not understand this recurring error !

I work on workstation dell precision T3500, FreeBSD 11.1 i386.

Regards
Philippe


----------



## tingo (Feb 6, 2018)

Well, is those files there? If you look above the "Error code 74" line, you will see a couple of lines with ":No such file or directory" appended, that's an error message, and in front of that is a file name, complete with path and all.
Does the file(s) exist?


----------



## philo_neo (Feb 7, 2018)

the file doesn't exist !
this is my output :

```
/usr/ports/graphics/qt5-imageformats/work/stage/usr/local/lib/qt5/plugins/imageformats # ls
libqjp2.so   libqtga.so   libqwbmp.so
libqmng.so   libqtiff.so   libqwebp.so
root@dct-soleil:/usr/ports/graphics/qt5-imageformats/work/stage/usr/local/lib/qt5/plugins/imageformats #ls libqicns.so
ls: libqicns.so: No such file or directory
root@dct-soleil:/usr/ports/graphics/qt5-imageformats/work/stage/usr/local/lib/qt5/plugins/imageformats #
```


----------



## tingo (Feb 8, 2018)

And the disk is not full?


----------



## philo_neo (Feb 8, 2018)

```
root@dct-soleil:/usr/home/phipo # df
Filesystem   1K-blocks     Used     Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada1s1a 942524104 37102092 830020084     4%    /
devfs                1        1         0   100%    /dev
procfs               4        4         0   100%    /proc
/dev/ada0s3a 245784600 42109832 184012000    19%    /media/disk
root@dct-soleil:/usr/home/phipo #
```


----------



## tingo (Feb 9, 2018)

What tool (portmaster, portupgrade, poudriere, ?) do you use to install ports? In my experience (with portupgrade) sometimes a port install fails if there are many other ports to install (dependencies) before installing the final port. In thses cases, I can often fix it by installing one (or a few) of the dependencies first.
What happens if you try to install just the qt5-imageformats port? Do you still get the same error message? Or does something else happen?


----------



## philo_neo (Feb 10, 2018)

hi tingo,
i have intalled qt5-imageformats with the `portmaster` command !
all work fine, but now i have a new error on the port  /usr/ports/print/hplip
this is my output:


```
PyQt5 is being built with 'protected' redefined as 'public'.
The Designer plugin will be installed in /usr/local/lib/qt5/plugins/designer.
The qmlscene plugin will be installed in /usr/local/lib/qt5/plugins/PyQt5.
The QScintilla API file will be installed in
/usr/local/share/qt5/qsci/api/python.
The PyQt5 .sip files will be installed in /usr/local/share/py-sip/PyQt5.
pyuic5, pyrcc5 and pylupdate5 will be installed in /usr/local/bin.
The interpreter used by pyuic5 is /usr/local/bin/python2.7.
Generating the C++ source for the QtGui module...
Generating the .pro file for the QtGui module...
Generating the top-level .pro file...
Generating the Makefiles...
Error: /usr/local/lib/qt5/bin/qmake failed to create a makefile from PyQt5.pro.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/py-qt5-gui
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/py-qt5-gui
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/py-qt5-gui
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/hplip
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/print/hplip
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/print/hplip
root@dct-soleil:/usr/ports/print/hplip #
```


----------



## tingo (Feb 11, 2018)

Ok, so now the py-qt5-gui port fails. Try to install that one too with portmaster.
Then repeat this process for any other ports that fail when you try to install the hplip port. Eventually you will succeed in installing the hplip port (or you will find a real bug).
Good luck!


----------

